# Best watch books? Recommendations?



## Gigatron (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I just read 'Twelve Faces of Time: Horological Virtuosos' by Elisabeth Doerr and Ralf Baumgartner. The photos are beautiful and it is a light and enjoyable read (for those of us who are not hardcore experts).

Most of the watchmakers covered in the book are from the AHCI (Académie Horlogère des Créateurs Indépendants). The full list of watchmakers is as follows:


Philippe Dufour (AHCI)
Vianney Halter (AHCI)
Felix Baumgartner (AHCI)
Thomas Prescher (AHCI)
Volker Vyskocil (AHCI)
Paul Gerber (AHCI)
Beat Haldimann (AHCI)
Dr. Ludwig Oechslin
Kari Voutilainen (AHCI)
Roger Smith
François-Paul Journe (AHCI)
Kenji Shiohara

Do you have any other book recommendations?


----------



## DWMC (Mar 10, 2014)

I recently enjoyed 'Longitude' by Dava Sobel, a bit of a classic about the origins of the marine chronometer. A really gripping read. Currently in the middle of 'Revolution in Time' by David Landes, which is dense, but a fascinating and comprehensive history of time measurement. On the way is 'Wristwatches' by Gisbert Brunner - not sure what that is like yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JerOk (Feb 12, 2006)

Below are a few books that are good for the beginner.

* Miller's: Wristwatches : How to Compare and Value by Jonathan Scatchard*
This is a very cursory look at the major categories of watches, and a few collectable brands. A good browsing-while-in-the-store book for the rank beginner.

*Collecting & Repairing Watches by Max Cutmore*
Goes a bit into the theory of operation of watches, and highlights some collectable watches. Relatively inexpensive, I'd buy this one first.

*Revolution in Time: Clocks and the Making of the Modern World by David S. Landes*
An in-depth look at the evolution of timekeeping, detailing technological advances. Very good historical framework for any collector.

* Complete Price Guide To Watches by Cooksey Shugart*
A frequently cited price guide. Useful, but not terribly inexpensive - this is a good choice for an intermediate collector.

* Marking Time: Collecting Watches - and Thinking about Time by Michael Korda*
Now out-of-print, it can still be found on used book websites like Bookfinder (or perhaps on Barnes and Noble remainder tables). A pleasant introduction to watch collecting, although not everyone will agree with all of Korda's assertions.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good thread with good info.


----------



## DWMC (Mar 10, 2014)

JerOk said:


> Below are a few books that are good for the beginner.
> 
> * Miller's: Wristwatches : How to Compare and Value by Jonathan Scatchard*
> This is a very cursory look at the major categories of watches, and a few collectable brands. A good browsing-while-in-the-store book for the rank beginner.
> ...


That looks like a good list. Can anyone recommend a good basic text on the fundamental components of a watch movement? I am relatively new to the game, and still have a sketchy grasp on the mechanics. I bought George Daniels classic "Watchmaking" but found it a bit too technical for my limited knowledge. Preferably something with detailed pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWMC (Mar 10, 2014)

I found this link recommended in another WUS thread, and found it really informative as a basic outline of how a mechanical watch is powered.

http://people.timezone.com/library/horologium/horologium631673198118416858

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adamj12 (Mar 7, 2014)

If you are looking for really good books on watches then you should visit e-commerce sites like amazon, flipkart etc.


----------



## Gigatron (Jan 3, 2013)

Fantastic list. Thank you very much.


----------



## Gigatron (Jan 3, 2013)

Brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## ajmonteleone (Jul 26, 2014)

There are so many good books out there but I would say aside from brand specific books the ones I seem to go to frequently are:
*The Complete Price Guide to watches *By* Gilbert, Engle and Shugart* - This book is normally my starting point when I am looking into a watch. It also contains a lot of information about the mechanics of watches, Grading condition, Hallmarks and plenty more. I don't give much credence to the prices because annual publications are not the best source for current price trends.
*The Watch and Clock Encyclopedia *By* Donald DeCarle* - This is another book that is packed with useful information specifically proper terminology.
*Vintage American Pocket Watch Case and Dials *By* Roy Ehrhardt* - This book is handy if your interested in American Pocket Watches. Roy Ehrhardt was a prolific writer on Clocks and Watches with quite a few important books.
Another book that I reference often is *Swiss Timepiece Makers 1775 - 1975 by Kathleen Pritchard* - This 2 volume set of books is hard to find and expensive when they are available but they are a wealth of information.
Some of the maker specific books that I use a lot are: The Rolex Report by John Bozak, Omega A Journey Through Time by Marco Richon and Hamilton Wristwatches a collectors guide by Rene Rondeau. Most of these get pulled from my shelves at least once a week along with manuals or coursebooks from classes I have taken.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gigatron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just read 'Twelve Faces of Time: Horological Virtuosos' by Elisabeth Doerr and Ralf Baumgartner. The photos are beautiful and it is a light and enjoyable read (for those of us who are not hardcore experts).
> 
> ...


Isn't #3 the same guy who jumped out of the space shuttle thing from like 20 miles up recently?


----------



## Kkeightley (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the book recommendations. I just ordered a few used from AbeBooks Official Site - New & Used Books, Textbooks, & Rare Books.


----------



## Gigatron (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Toothbras, not quite. Same name but different person.


----------



## adamj12 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you very much for the list. Really appreciate it.


----------

